# تنصيب وتفعيل **** برنامج ArtCam 2010 بالفيديو (من إعدادي)



## hamzav8 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

بعد تعرفي على البرنامج الرائع أرت كام حاولت تنصيبه وتفعيله ولكن الأمر لم يكن بالهين لا علي ولا على أغلب الأعضاء خصوصا على ويندوز7 إصدارة 64 بت...
وبعد ما عرفت -للأسف- أنو في بعض الأعضاء بمنتدانا بيقبضو فلوس على القليل من المساعدة ..فقد حدث هذا معي حين أردت المساعدة في تفعيل هذا البرنامج من قبل أحد الأعضاء المعروفين.. وكأن المنتدى صار أسمو (ملتقى التجار العرب) !! 
على كل... وبعد البحث في المنتديات الروسية و الحمدلله تحصلت على طريقة التفعيل..لذا قررت ألا أبخل عليكم. فقد قمت بإعداد فيديو بالشرح التفصيلي مدته 15 دقيقة كاملة.

وكذلك الطريقة كاملة بالكتابة بالفرنسية وهي في الملفات المرفقة...

هنا تورنت البرنامج لمن أراد التحميل وهو شغال 100 بال 100 بتجربتي  هنـــــــــا

وهنا رابط الكراك لمن أراد التحميل   هنــــــــــا

والمفاجأة السارة رابط فيديو الشرح من الفرن هنـــــــــــا

_
أرجو أن تدعو لأمي بالشفاء بارك الله فيكم_​


----------



## kly73 (27 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم شافي والدة حمزه يارحمن يارحيم


----------



## tucnouf (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم شافي والدة حمزه يارحمن يارحيم
حبيبي عند مشكلة في التنصيب 
paf error 52 line 16


----------



## tucnouf (3 أكتوبر 2012)

tucnouf قال:


> اللهم شافي والدة حمزه يارحمن يارحيم
> حبيبي عند مشكلة في التنصيب
> ماضبط معي safeneusb superpro/ultrapro
> عند محاولة تشغيل البرنامج يطلعلي هذا الخطأ:83::83:
> ...


----------



## boussaboune (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم لدي مشكل رغم أنني أختار أرتكام برو يشتغل عندي أرتكام jewelsmith ما هو الحل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## NewVHD (1 نوفمبر 2012)

hamzav8 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> بعد تعرفي على البرنامج الرائع أرت كام حاولت تنصيبه وتفعيله ولكن الأمر لم يكن بالهين لا علي ولا على أغلب الأعضاء خصوصا على ويندوز7 إصدارة 64 بت...
> وبعد ما عرفت -للأسف- أنو في بعض الأعضاء بمنتدانا بيقبضو فلوس على القليل من المساعدة ..فقد حدث هذا معي حين أردت المساعدة في تفعيل هذا البرنامج من قبل أحد الأعضاء المعروفين.. وكأن المنتدى صار أسمو (ملتقى التجار العرب) !!
> ...





مشكور أستاذ. بس ياريت لو تخبرنا عن التفعيل لنسخة ويندوز 32. التفعيل اللي مذكور بالفيديو بس للويندوز 64

مشكور كمان مرة​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم يا رب السماء والأرض ورب الشمس ورب القمر ورب النجوم ورب كل شيء ومليكه يا جبار يا شافي اشفي واجبر أم حمزة وبارك له فيها يا رب رضها عنه واجعل رضاها سببا لدخوله الجنة واللهم إن عبدك حمزة سألنا الدعاء لأمه وهذا من بره بها فاجعل طلبه هذا في ميزان حسناته واجعله من الصالحين 

اللهم يا رب هذا عبدك سألنا الدعاء لأمه وأنت ربنا يا رب لا ترد دعائنا إلا وقد أجبته عاجلا غير آجل كما وعدتنا وقلت ادعوني استجب لكم

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليما والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## YOUSEFAHMED (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ..


----------



## أنس ناجى (13 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## islamCe (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islamCe (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

لقد حملت البرنامج و اتبعت خطوات التفعيل و عند تشغيله :
فتح ارت كام jewelsmith مع المفروض انني مستطب ال ارت كام pro 
فما هو الحل ؟
و شكرااا​


----------



## mghari (7 مايو 2013)

اللهم شافي والدة حمزه يارحمن


----------



## حسام الصباغ (8 مايو 2013)

اخ حمزه اولا اتمنى من الله ان تكون ووالدتك بكل خير وارجو اخى الكريم الافاده ما عرفت تنزيل برنامج الارت كام ارجو المساعده لو امكن وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ben1961 (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------



## mostafa elctron (2 يونيو 2013)

الهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يونيو 2013)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hanafi22 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

* اللهم شافي والدة حمزه يارحمن يارحيم

عند مشكلة في التنصيب paf error 52 line 16*


----------



## QATARVIP (12 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم يا رب السماء والأرض ورب الشمس ورب القمر ورب النجوم ورب كل شيء ومليكه يا جبار يا شافي اشفي واجبر أم حمزة وبارك له فيها يا رب رضها عنه واجعل رضاها سببا لدخوله الجنة واللهم إن عبدك حمزة سألنا الدعاء لأمه وهذا من بره بها فاجعل طلبه هذا في ميزان حسناته واجعله من الصالحين 

اللهم يا رب هذا عبدك سألنا الدعاء لأمه وأنت ربنا يا رب لا ترد دعائنا إلا وقد أجبته عاجلا غير آجل كما وعدتنا وقلت ادعوني استجب لكم

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليما والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aeehm (5 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي يوسف هل استطعت تنصيب ال artcam 2010 وكيف 
ارجو مساعدتي بهذا الموضوع 
شكرا لك


----------



## habbab.habbab (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك ولاكن كيف يتم تنزيلة على ويندز7 و32بت


----------



## salah eldin saeed (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركلك في امك ويرزكك طاعتها وحبها ويرزكها الصحه والعافيه


----------



## ياسر الكرخي (17 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخي حمزة اذا ممكن محتاج شرح تنصيب وتفعيل الارت كام واذا في فديو اكون ممكنون منك 
جزيل الشكر


----------



## motoman (19 مارس 2014)

الله يشفيا يا رب


----------



## f_alhaddar (26 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع بس الروابط لا تعمل ارجوا منك ومن الاخوان المساعدة في الحصول على روابط هذه الملفات 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

اخوكم في الله
الهدار


----------



## ياسر ابو ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2014)

لم يتم تحميل برنامج artcam 10 لان الروابط لا تعمل ..


----------



## ياسر ابو ابراهيم (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو سرعة المساعدة وشكرا ..


----------



## abdelhameid (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed rabi (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو منك أخي مدي برابط تنزيل artcam pro 2010 و كيفية تنصيبه مع العلم أن جهازي 32bit Windows 7 professionnel جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## abdelhameid (14 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب اشفى كل مريض


----------



## rimacaza (8 يونيو 2015)

_ بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## نضال الاشبال (27 يوليو 2015)

الاخ الكريم كلما حاولت في فتح الرابط تخرج الصفحة الثانية تقول الخادم غير موجود ياريت تعرفوني السبب


----------



## نضال الاشبال (27 يوليو 2015)

الاخ الكريم كلما حاولت في فتح الرابط تخرج الصفحة الثانية تقول الخادم غير موجود ياريت تعرفوني السبب


----------

